# Are Goat studs profitable?



## TXFarmGirl (Jan 3, 2020)

Hey everyone! We weren’t sure which forum to post this in, so we just put it here. My daughter is wanting to get Nubian goats, but isn’t sure if they will be profitable. She really just loves goats(she used to rescue Nubians kids), but she is so busy, and is wanting to choose hobbies that are profitable. She has thought about breeding them and selling milk & kids, but doesn’t think that’s the best option right now. She is open to all ideas, and just thought of getting a buckling or 2 and raising them to use as studs. There is a nice safe place people would be able to bring their does...but in East TX is there a market for Nubian goat studs? She found a gorgeous black buckling with tan moonspots, but doesn’t know if that would make any profit...is there a more profitable breed other then boers. Or something more profitable she could do with another goat breed?


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 3, 2020)

He sounds beautifull....but is she truly familiar :with buck goats?  They are a handful!!  A lot of work and it can get a tad scarey...so how mamy does she want to start with?


----------



## 410farmer (Jan 3, 2020)

I wonder what the stud fees are I wouldn’t even get a buck if I had someone close to knock the ladies up. Check Craigslist and see what stud fees are going for. If it about the money? Or just a project to help cover feed. Can breed fainting goats/Nigerian dwarfs to sell as pets, stud, breed for quality purebreds like kiko, saanen, Nubian.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 3, 2020)

No responsible goat owner would rent out a buck to who knows what kind of disease the prospective lady goat might bring to the rendezvous. Likewise, no one with any sense at all would bring their doe to be bred by a buck that has already "been around" with many other does owned by many different people. Not trying to be mean, but wouldn't want you to jump into this without knowing the facts. 

I don't have goats, I have sheep. I have read enough on the goat forums we have here to know that the breeders do not loan out their bucks for drive by breedings. Both goats and sheep can carry disease that nobody wants in their flocks. The better breeders test their animals and take precautions to keep their flocks disease free and are picky about the replacement stock they buy. 

While it might sound like a good idea, in reality, the chances of transmitting disease and or illness make it a risky proposition, both for the health of the stud goat and the does brought to him for breeding. 

This is why everyone keeps their own breeding stock.


----------



## Mini Horses (Jan 3, 2020)

I used to breed my mini stallions to outside mares -- BUT, the testing required was not cheap for mares & stud, nor was the stud fee.  Goats are not in this category, so I cannot see a "profit" that would offset the time.   If she had does as well as a buck, then she subjects her own livestock to illness/dsease.

There are a few farms here who will stud out.  They require tests of the doe for CAE, Johnnes, etc.  but no breeding tract checks.  So -- who knows.   Because of this, I wouldn't use the service.

AI could be available.   Talk to your vet about all of that as it isn't free either.  Plus, most who us AI do so with champion livestock.   These would include registrations, shows, etc.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 4, 2020)

410farmer said:


> I wonder what the stud fees are I wouldn’t even get a buck if I had someone close to knock the ladies up. Check Craigslist and see what stud fees are going for. If it about the money? Or just a project to help cover feed. Can breed fainting goats/Nigerian dwarfs to sell as pets, stud, breed for quality purebreds like kiko, saanen, Nubian.


I won’t own a buck again, to be honest....because..I’m the one who does the farm work..and he was too much for me..it scared me..and it’s just not worth it...I’ll do a sleepover..


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 4, 2020)

Baymule said:


> No responsible goat owner would rent out a buck to who knows what kind of disease the prospective lady goat might bring to the rendezvous. Likewise, no one with any sense at all would bring their doe to be bred by a buck that has already "been around" with many other does owned by many different people. Not trying to be mean, but wouldn't want you to jump into this without knowing the facts.
> 
> I don't have goats, I have sheep. I have read enough on the goat forums we have here to know that the breeders do not loan out their bucks for drive by breedings. Both goats and sheep can carry disease that nobody wants in their flocks. The better breeders test their animals and take precautions to keep their flocks disease free and are picky about the replacement stock they buy.
> 
> ...


I don’t want to sound, like I know it all or whatever, because I certainly don’t...but, I’m on a goat forum, and many of the people have recommended getting a buck temporarily..they talk about often on there...so, it must not be too bad as long as you do your homework about the breeder


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 4, 2020)

TXFarmGirl said:


> Hey everyone! We weren’t sure which forum to post this in, so we just put it here. My daughter is wanting to get Nubian goats, but isn’t sure if they will be profitable. She really just loves goats(she used to rescue Nubians kids), but she is so busy, and is wanting to choose hobbies that are profitable. She has thought about breeding them and selling milk & kids, but doesn’t think that’s the best option right now. She is open to all ideas, and just thought of getting a buckling or 2 and raising them to use as studs. There is a nice safe place people would be able to bring their does...but in East TX is there a market for Nubian goat studs? She found a gorgeous black buckling with tan moonspots, but doesn’t know if that would make any profit...is there a more profitable breed other then boers. Or something more profitable she could do with another goat breed?


hi....not hijack this thread...but do serious research first .   To actually make a profit you’d need registered goats, which are more than a non registered, obviously..and you’d need to make sure you get them from a great lineage, and check udder quality, etc.  if Nubians are popular there, and she’s familiar with them, then that’s probably a good way to go...but...there’s a great forum..for just goats...thegoatspot...they have helped me tremendously and can help you with more details because goats are all they do...and they are VERY serious...sometimes they can be VERY harsh...which is why  temporarily left...but...they do know their stuff, so take what you need, and try to be thick skinned.

if she’s tough enough to hand bucks..then I suppose go for it...peopl do bring does for to bucks for services.  As far as a breed more profitable in your area...I think only you can determine that, by checking local Craigslist, or other internet listings....I hope any of this was helpful and I’m sorry for butting in, but, I thought the info about the forum would help.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 4, 2020)

The appropriate  response should come from people who have raised bucks and keep them to breed, that being said, I am 67 and can walk my buck on a leash but would never stud him out or use another borrowed buck to breed unless I knew the farm and breeder.
I have found that BYH has. the more reliable  information  about raising goats than  the above recommended " thegoatspot "( which is against BYH rules to promote other sites)
Raising goats for stud is a recipe for problems bringing disease into the herd ....you may want to go and reread this thread as you have gotten some great responses from knowledgeable  people 🤔


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Jan 4, 2020)

i would not sure any animal out, my reasoning is even if the owner is a responsible person the chance the missed some symptom such a runny nose or fever or worse yet an abcess  whatever it is could infect your animal and some illness live is soil for years. and to be honest in my opinion not to be offensive but i would question the biosecurity of some one wanting to expose their doe to my buck not knowing anything about me and I could be lieing  about test results and ect. in my experience someone who a harsh person and acts like they know it all normally knows nothing or treats their animals in away most responsible  owners wouldnt there are sites that and people who think chickens should wear diapers and run around my house that boys happening  raise the for food eggs and meat they not my children and i refuse to change their diapers. sorry if i am offending anyone not my goal but i would be more will to accept advice from some one who humble and honest over the later. 
duckfarmer you had a bad goat... not all bucks are equal i had one that my daughter who was five could walk on a lead during breeding season and he was a sweet pie. granted any animal can feel their oats and think they are big and bad but can be corrected if they are by nature a gentle animal. my buck was he was very docile the worst he would do was steal the kids leafs (not say i g to let a young child hand a buck it just happened when I was with her and i knew my animal pretty well otherwise i wouldn't have a mean one unless they were in the freezer). i just saying this to say dont get discouraged bout bucks not all are equal and the same goes for most animals.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 4, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> I don’t want to sound, like I know it all or whatever, because I certainly don’t...but, I’m on a goat forum, and many of the people have recommended getting a buck temporarily..they talk about often on there...so, it must not be too bad as long as you do your homework about the breeder


Getting a buck temporarily means you own it, right? 

I get it about not wanting to put up with a buck or ram because they can gat downright nasty. Ram especially are bad, never turn your back on a ram are the words of wisdom. I still wouldn't take a ewe or a doe (if I owned goats) to a stud breeding because of disease transmission. It's just not worth it. 

You don't sound like a know it all. This is a discussion on studding out a buck and some agree, some disagree. You opinion is just a valuable as anyone else's.  This is why we have discussions, get the pros and cons in the discussion and the OP can make up their own mind on it. Nobody is mad at anybody, sometimes strong "advice" can come out not sounding quite as intended. We are family here, like family we are all different and we don't all agree. That's what keeps things lively here. If we were all the same, this would be one boring place!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 4, 2020)

Baymule said:


> Getting a buck temporarily means you own it, right?
> 
> I get it about not wanting to put up with a buck or ram because they can gat downright nasty. Ram especially are bad, never turn your back on a ram are the words of wisdom. I still wouldn't take a ewe or a doe (if I owned goats) to a stud breeding because of disease transmission. It's just not worth it.
> 
> You don't sound like a know it all. This is a discussion on studding out a buck and some agree, some disagree. You opinion is just a valuable as anyone else's.  This is why we have discussions, get the pros and cons in the discussion and the OP can make up their own mind on it. Nobody is mad at anybody, sometimes strong "advice" can come out not sounding quite as intended. We are family here, like family we are all different and we don't all agree. That's what keeps things lively here. If we were all the same, this would be one boring place!


What I meant was Stud service, but many people will actually have their doe stay for a long Perot time, like two weeks, or bring the buck to you, just the same.  And I was saying that, only because some , on here, were saying that that idea didn’t sound safe..that the other animals could be sickly....what I have found...through y research, is that these places who do studs servi, are accredited, so, their animals are all up to date with vaccines, deworming, etc.  so, there isn’t any worry, I would think.  As I said...many of the very seasoned goat owners do it, simply because owning bucks are difficult.

Well, I’m not good at giving “strong” advice...and typically pretty wimpy..but I do speak up when it’s a topic I care about.


----------



## thistlebloom (Jan 4, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Well, I’m not good at giving “strong” advice...and typically pretty wimpy..but I do speak up when it’s a topic I care about



Well it's an interesting topic, and I appreciate the back and forth and different views expressed. You did fine @Duckfarmerpa1 .
It's been said recently, but discussions here are healthy and we all don't have to agree.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 4, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> What I meant was Stud service, but many people will actually have their doe stay for a long Perot time, like two weeks, or bring the buck to you, just the same.  And I was saying that, only because some , on here, were saying that that idea didn’t sound safe..that the other animals could be sickly....what I have found...through y research, is that these places who do studs servi, are accredited, so, their animals are all up to date with vaccines, deworming, etc.  so, there isn’t any worry, I would think.  As I said...many of the very seasoned goat owners do it, simply because owning bucks are difficult.
> 
> Well, I’m not good at giving “strong” advice...and typically pretty wimpy..but I do speak up when it’s a topic I care about.


By all means, speak up!


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Jan 5, 2020)

talking is pointless unless there's someone talking back! says the crazy person who argues with her self out loud...


----------



## TXFarmGirl (Jan 5, 2020)

Thank you all so much for your replies and opinions. She says she appreciates all of y’alls time taken to respond to her questions. She is asking now, if anybody here does have any goats for profit? If so, what do they do with them?


----------



## Mini Horses (Jan 5, 2020)

Look -- "stud farms CAN WORK".  The health security is taken to higher dimensions - for all the reasons expressed.   So, the idea isn't new.   The operation just has to know & address the pitfalls of their animals, especially health & housing.

So, now....some farms DO sometimes share a buck.  Most often the owners know each other, the farms, the herds, the health & care status.   Think lending your car.   Hmmmm. what might happen...good insurance.  OK

Goats do not normally command a really high fee for service. $50-100.  It would not be profitable for me and mine are registered Saanen & registered Nubian, excellent milk line pedigrees and all that.  A goat can & will breed a doe in estrus in a nano-second.! A driveway quickie.   If not cycling, well...days or up to 3 wks.   The doe is in for a SHORT time normally.   So 1-3 days.  If she must stay, there's daily care "room & board" plus liability.   Then there's the rebreed if didn't catch...you should use a contract.    See, it can be done.


My mini horses -- back in the day when showing, breeding, etc. -- I turned people away.  Yep.   $2,000. a hit and mare care.  Big difference.  That was profitable.   My animals were kept quarantined when back from a show, they always had extra vaccines, etc., etc., incoming mares had health certificates, fresh vet checks, kept in separate "quest barns" and pastures.   Hey, at the cost of them then, no one wanted an issue.   I sometimes collected the stallion and AI'd my own mares if he had been on circuit, less exposure.   (foaling mares were all on cams, too)

Only the HIGH priced goats are in these situations.   Our normal herds are loved, well fed & vetted, not $10-50K stock, however.  Most of those are AI'd anyway.


I think we're all ok with whatever you feel suits you.  We just like to point out all the "watch for's" we can think of beforehand.       There's a guy in my area with only studs for service.  Horses, goats, llamas, sheep.  Bet there are a lot of privacy fences there.


----------



## SaanenMom (Jan 9, 2020)

Having raised goats for 20 years, I do have bucks. Do the bucks pay for themselves? Because there are not many Saanens, even my GCh and SGCh don't pay for themselves. What is happening is that I can sell an occasional buck to the dairies that have gone in around here. But I have to do additional testing for Alpha S1 Casein at $30 a head so the dairy knows what the buck is likely to pass on genetically. Do I get what their genetics are worth? Not really. If you have a lot of Nubians in the area, it might pay you. However, I doubt it will because many people get into goats for 4H, home milk and cheese and usually find any ol' buck to keep around. But Idaho can be a different than Texas. 
You might look into NDs, they are everywhere. 
Laura


----------



## Latebloomerar (Jan 10, 2020)

Baymule said:


> No responsible goat owner would rent out a buck to who knows what kind of disease the prospective lady goat might bring to the rendezvous. Likewise, no one with any sense at all would bring their doe to be bred by a buck that has already "been around" with many other does owned by many different people. Not trying to be mean, but wouldn't want you to jump into this without knowing the facts.
> 
> I don't have goats, I have sheep. I have read enough on the goat forums we have here to know that the breeders do not loan out their bucks for drive by breedings. Both goats and sheep can carry disease that nobody wants in their flocks. The better breeders test their animals and take precautions to keep their flocks disease free and are picky about the replacement stock they buy.
> 
> ...


WE have a couple of ladies visiting one of my boys right now but I investigated the home they came from and their biosecurity. We thought a long time before we told him it was alright. They only live less that a mile away so I allowed it after speaking with the breeder who sold them the does. Still not certain I did the right thing. Would have to come from farms that test regularly.  Sorry.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 10, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> As I said...many of the very seasoned goat owners do it, simply because owning bucks are difficult.



I don't know any seasoned goat owners that don't own their own bucks.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 10, 2020)

I know a pretty well known Nigerian Dwarf breeder who used to keep a buck every year to let other people breed their does.
He kept a good buck, not necessarily a great buck.  He also kept it in a different pen than his other goats.  He didn't breed any of his does to the buck.  And at the end of the season, he took the buck to the sale barn.
He didn't ask anyone if their goats were tested for anything and you were breeding yours at your own risk.
He indicated that he made pretty good money from it.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 10, 2020)

Not usual for us, but we leased a Nigerian buck this year.  This despite the fact that we own I think 8 of them.  LOL
But, we know who is and where he is.  We own his grandmother and got him specifically to breed to her (Zamia) and his aunt (Clarabelle).  We also bred him to several others while we had him.  We didn't pay any money to use him, we traded a young buckling  from the same line for the service.
Since we don't own many Toggenburgs, we  don't have a buck yet.  We have always driveway bred them at the breeder that we got them from.  We did one that way this year.  The others we leased a pretty nice Alpine buck from someone we know.  We bred 3 to him.  We went and picked him up, kept him here for a few weeks, and then took him back home.  Paid $30 per doe.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 10, 2020)

OneFineAcre said:


> I don't know any seasoned goat owners that don't own their own bucks.


I should rephrase...I was told..on another forum...that info...but.. I was told a lot of info on there..that...I’m coming to..not question...but just..realize that I can be open minded and perhaps make my own decisions  when it comes to things like this..my buck was difficult..but, we rushed into it...


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 10, 2020)

OneFineAcre said:


> Not usual for us, but we leased a Nigerian buck this year.  This despite the fact that we own I think 8 of them.  LOL
> But, we know who is and where he is.  We own his grandmother and got him specifically to breed to her (Zamia) and his aunt (Clarabelle).  We also bred him to several others while we had him.  We didn't pay any money to use him, we traded a young buckling  from the same line for the service.
> Since we don't own many Toggenburgs, we  don't have a buck yet.  We have always driveway bred them at the breeder that we got them from.  We did one that way this year.  The others we leased a pretty nice Alpine buck from someone we know.  We bred 3 to him.  We went and picked him up, kept him here for a few weeks, and then took him back home.  Paid $30 per doe.


That’s a pretty good deal


----------



## 410farmer (Jan 10, 2020)

Now that the very experienced goat people have spoken I’ll come back lol. Business wise, it is business In stud”n bucks. I’ve seen it and it was an option to me. But enough to cover the cost of them or to be actually profitable. Not too sure about that. I think it’s more about what’s her situation that’s making not just straight breeding kids not an option. I brought a possibly pregnant doe that eventually had a kid that’s wasn’t much extra effort then the does I’ve had. I have a year to figure out my cattle situation and now it’s really coming to cost vs time. If she really want to have goats and not much time just get a pair and eat the cost of care. From what I’ve seen leasing out bucks was more of a supplement income and less feed then really a money maker


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 10, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> I should rephrase...I was told..on another forum...that info...but.. I was told a lot of info on there..that...I’m coming to..not question...but just..realize that I can be open minded and perhaps make my own decisions  when it comes to things like this..my buck was difficult..but, we rushed into it...



People do lease bucks.  Many do.  I just don't know of any serious breeder that would rely exclusively on using other peoples bucks.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 10, 2020)

I don't think that getting a couple of bucks just to have a stud business is a very good business plan.  I'll put it that way. 
I don't know a good business plan for making much money with goats.  If I come up with one, I'll let you all know.


----------



## 410farmer (Jan 10, 2020)

OneFineAcre said:


> People do lease bucks.  Many do.  I just don't know of any serious breeders that rely on using other people bucks.


I think we need to focus on the OP situation. Having 2 bucks and only those 2 and not working on lines or creating a better buck isn’t “serious”. I’m sure there’s more regular goat owners then serious ones that need their does kept in milk or wanting kids without the expense or care of a buck


----------



## Baymule (Jan 10, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> I should rephrase...I was told..on another forum...that info...but.. I was told a lot of info on there..that...I’m coming to..not question...but just..realize that I can be open minded and perhaps make my own decisions  when it comes to things like this..my buck was difficult..but, we rushed into it...


Of course you can make your own decision. This is a forum. The OP asked if any money could be made studding out a buck. There has been lots of answers, pro and con and maybe. It is a discussion, take what you want from it, or nothing at all. What works for you is what works for you. We are not all the same, and we don't have to be. This is not a bunch of children "if you don't do what I tell you to, we can't be friends anymore" like SOME forms! We are you friend. Period.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 10, 2020)

410farmer said:


> I think we need to focus on the OP situation. Having 2 bucks and only those 2 and not working on lines or creating a better buck isn’t “serious”. I’m sure there’s more regular goat owners then serious ones that need their does kept in milk or wanting kids without the expense or care of a buck



I think I addressed that question as well.


----------



## 410farmer (Jan 10, 2020)

OneFineAcre said:


> I think I addressed that question as well.


I was wondering how I missed that you posted a min before me lol. There is a proven way locally of a guy making money selling goats. Pasture raise meat goats, and marketed to the ethnic community ie Asians, Africans, islanders etc. He even have a slaughter station on his farm so they can butcher the halal way for Muslims. During holidays he make sure he has certain aged kids.


----------



## Ridgetop (Jan 11, 2020)

Probably not for any type of goat stud service.   

First, the goats that many people want to breed to that would be worth a lot of money are the registered bucks that are known for producing high milk, excellent type, or udders.  These are  usually not available unless you have ordered one from a specific breeder, proved him on your own does, and decided to stud him out.  This type of buck is usually collected and semen straws are sold to breeders.  This is because you can get 10 straws (breedings) from one ejaculation when collecting, whereas a live breeding will use one ejaculation per breeding.  Since straws from the best bucks run anywhere from $100 - $1000 per straw, it is better to collect the bucks and sell straws.  In addition, there is no contact with outside animals that may bring in disease.  You do not have to ascertain if the doe is in standing heat, and you have less work.  

Depending on the need for breeding bucks in your area, you will probably not get more than $25-30 for a service.  If the doe does not "take" (become pregnant and deliver a live kid) you will have to give the doe owner another service or their money back.  Since goats are seasonal breeders, and only breed once a year the goat owner will not be happy to have lost a year of milk and  kid production.  Your buck could also get the reputation of being sterile.  People with more than 5 goats will probably keep their own buck since at that point it becomes economically feasible to do so. Many people buy a young buckling in spring, keep him through the breeding season and then sell him at the auction after breeding season is over.  

Since the bucks would also be a pet for your child, remember that if the buck gets a disease of any sort from other goats the child must be prepared to get rid of it immediately.  It cannot be used on any other does and could spread the disease to its pen mates.  Would your child be willing and able to do this?  If not, don't take this any farther.

What type of people and what sort of goats do you have in your area? Are they 4-H dairy goat project kids?  If so they will want a registered buck of their breed since they will want to show their goats and kids at the Fair.  If the doe owner wants household milk and meat, you should invest in a good Boer buck.  Breeding to dairy does will produce cross bred kids for meat while the dairy does will give household milk.   If you want to keep a couple of cute bucks for breeding, and if you think you can line up some does to breed to in your area, go ahead.  You will not make any money keeping bucks just to breed other people's goats, and depending on the cost of feed, etc. you might lose money.  There is more money in raising meat than milk.  Selling pets has a limited buyer pool.  Meat buyers, on the other hand, will return for more meat thus becoming repeat customers.  

Nubians have the longest breeding season.  Depending on your climate, their season can last for 6 months - from August through January.  Swiss breeds have a much shorter season of about 4 months.  this is the only time you can use your buck for stud since he will not be able to breed when not in rut without some type of hormonal stimulants.  Even if you have 100 people in your area that want to breed to your buck you will make about $2500 per year less the cost of keeping the buck, feed, vaccines, testing, return of fees for breedings that don't result in live kids, etc.  

Keeping stud bucks is not difficult.  They have to be acquired young, preferably bottle fed, or at least with a lot of human attention.  Then they need to be collar or halter trained, as well as trained to stand for hoof trimming, clipping and care.  Their general care is the same as does, hoof trimming and vaccinations.  They will require proper nutrition, some grain before and during rut (their breeding season), and vitamin supplements if your soil and hay is deficient.

*Bucks will also require clipping and bathing after rut to remove the stink. * Bucks only smell really bad during the period of rut.  The odor is pervasive so do not keep the bucks near the house or up wind.  The smell people blame on bucks is from the gland secretions on their heads and behind their knees.  This is especially potent during rut to attract does.  The odor is an aphrodisiac to the does as they come into season.  Bucks also like to pee on their own faces and beards - goat breeders often refer to it as "putting on his after shave cologne".  LOL  After the rutting season we would shampoo all our bucks with pig shampoo to remove the odor, then shave the hair behind their legs, under their bellies and around their necks and faces - the main areas that were scented by the glands and peeing on themselves.  It was an all day job and afterwards we all shampooed and showered with the pig shampoo ourselves.  LOL

Keeping breeding bucks is not particularly labor intensive except when breeding.  During rut they are more aggressive, but not necessarily mean, just harder to handle as they want to get to the does.  Hand breeding does with the buck on a leash is doable.  We used to breed our dairy does that way since we needed to know the exact date of expected kidding in order to remove the kids at birth before they could nurse.  We gave them heat treated colostrum, and pasteurized milk to avoid CAE.  This was in addition to annually blood testing our entire herd for CAE.  Since we exhibited we did not want to take any chances.

In the early days we only had a couple of house milkers and we would take our goats to be bred to outside bucks.  We took them back to the breeder we bought them from and she would board them for a month to make sure they were bred.  These were people who kept tested herds, that knew our goats.  They had excellent bucks from good lines.  As we got more does that needed to be bred, we eventually purchased bucks from top show and milk bloodlines.  By that time we were showing  a lot and wanted specific bloodlines and improvements.  By then fewer people were allowing outside breeding because of the possibility of disease being transmitted.

We loaned a nice young Nubian buck to "friends" who assured us that they had no CAE or other diseases on their property.  Another breeder we trusted vouched for them.  Later we were told that they kept a CAE positive doe because she was their "best" doe.  The nice young Nubian buck also came back with an abscess.  He went to the auction, and my son lost his favorite home bred buck.  We never loaned another buck.  We only bred outside does for 4-H kids to whom we had sold those does, and that we tested ourselves.

If you want to try keeping bucks for breeding purposes, you can do it with the same fencing and shelter as you would use for your does.  You will have to test your bucks at least once a year for various diseases.  I would recommend doing it every 6 months - before rut and after rut ends.  You will also have to check fertility of the buck and make sure he does not have any STDs - another test.  You will have to supply good quality feed or forage, some grain during rut, and vaccinate.  During the breeding season, the bucks will smell very bad.  You can do nothing about this since removing the scent glands is painful, dangerous, and makes the buck less attractive to the does.

Personally, I would not recommend this as a way to earn money.


----------

